

Fully Commented Commodore 64 ROM Disassembly - Audiophilip
https://github.com/mist64/c64rom

======
weinzierl
I have a book about my C64 which has a _commented_ ROM listing in the
appendix. This was basically the first professional code I read.

The book has a fold out plan of the schematics and there is one chapter
explaining every part of it and one chapter about C64 repair. This is were I
learned a good deal of electronics.

------
C2E2
There is no such things for the Pi. OK the complexity is higher but for me,
exposing GPIO interface doesn't just make the platform an open platform and
though, C64 was not more open.

It's hard to find good doc of that level for modern product which plays the
game of the openness. Well, I didn't check yet the Novena project.

~~~
weinzierl
Well it were different times. Like many I liked to disassemble old radios. It
was not rare to find a little pouch inside the housing containing full
schematics. Many power tools came with explosion drawings, so you could
disassemble and reassemble them.

Sharing was more difficult (no Internet), but on the other hand companies were
much more generous with technical information I think.

